# MS delta



## awoods (Dec 16, 2015)

I am heading to the greenwood area on Friday. They got some rain this week, and the cooler temps this weekend should help. Someone else mentioned a trickle migration in the Stuttgart thread, my cousins local to the area reported the same thing in MS...ducks are showing up every day but not in huge numbers. I'll be there 12/18-1/3 - hunting the delta for ducks and the hill country for deer. Anybody else gonna be out there?


----------



## flatsmaster (Dec 16, 2015)

I have buddies that live out there so if they say roll we are in the truck .... I'll prolly be there for a few days between xmas and New Years ... Good luck out there


----------



## awoods (Dec 16, 2015)

flatsmaster said:


> I have buddies that live out there so if they say roll we are in the truck .... I'll prolly be there for a few days between xmas and New Years ... Good luck out there



Not sure if you saw my thsnksgiving report but we killed (as a group) 12 one day and didn't fire a shot the next. When the season opened back up my cousins have killed ducks every hunt - groups of 1-5 coming in (woodies, mallards and gadwalls).


----------



## flatsmaster (Dec 17, 2015)

yes i did see it and i my boy and i were there the 2nd wk end and we got on them pretty good .....


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 18, 2015)

I will be heading a little past yall from the 29th -3. I sure wish we could get a few more fronts


----------



## crow (Dec 18, 2015)

I'll be there from Jan 2 through the end of the season.


----------



## HuntDawg (Dec 20, 2015)

Just got back. Monday was good. Rice field. Tuesday was OK. Soybeans. Wednesday bit. Bad storm. Thursday was good in the soybeans. Friday was good in the soybeans. Yesterday and today were awful.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 22, 2015)

Heading there later in January.  Hopefully good times will be had by all!


----------



## mattech (Dec 30, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Heading there later in January.  Hopefully good times will be had by all!



Please be sure to update when you get back.


----------



## flatsmaster (Dec 30, 2015)

I thought I was going this wk but pushed it back a wk .... We will be waiting for light Tuesday morning in the Delta !!!!


----------



## flatsmaster (Jan 4, 2016)

Just pulled out for Ms .... Hopefully shooting green in the morning .... Good luck to everyone and stay safe !!!!


----------



## JonesCoJason (Jan 4, 2016)

keep us updated... I'm hunting the Tunica Area on Friday and Saturday...


----------



## flatsmaster (Jan 4, 2016)

No problem .... I'm just south of Drew


----------



## awoods (Jan 4, 2016)

Just got back this weekend. The first part of my trip was a bust. That warm weather was aweful and the skeeters were rough - even got a tick bite. Where we were there the numbers were low and the ducks were shy about decoying. I headed east and switched to deer hunting private land and went to try a new WMA where I knew a few resident woodies would be - killed 3 one morning and had a "run in" with some locals the next morning and that hunt was a bust. After the weather cleared, went back to the delta and found our walk in / 4 wheeler trails were flooded - impossible to get to open holes without a boat- so went back to deer hunting. I will say that the water levels are very high - they are backing up all the major rivers that flow into the MS. Still had a good visit with my family and learned of a new back up when things are not good in the delta. I am almost finished with my duck boat build project so this will not be an issue next year.

Note - I heard they were slaying ducks in those rice fields in the north delta region.


----------



## flatsmaster (Jan 5, 2016)

Jones co Jason .... Had a good day today with my boy his girlfriend and his buddy  .... Mid 20's so breaking ice which was new for my young lab and then breaking beaks .... had a nice steady flow of feet down today .... Can only hope  tomorrow is as good ... Hope it's good thru Jan 31 .... Hunt tomorrow and be back next wk mid week !!!! Good luck on ur trip


----------



## JonesCoJason (Jan 6, 2016)

Flats... thanks for the report... were the birds call shy?  also mainly what were ya'll seeing?


----------



## flatsmaster (Jan 6, 2016)

We shot mallards and they worked yesterday we finished off our limit with a few woodies and GWT ... We had about 100 drop in our hole last night but gone this morning ... We had ducks flying this morning but they weren't liking our setup ... We had 2 groups of 15 take a close look today and we got 4 and lost 1 in the buckbrush but a lot of shooting around us ... Good luck on ur trip


----------



## JonesCoJason (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks... hopefully I can post some pictures of a good hunt next week.


----------



## FOLES55 (Jan 6, 2016)

Took these out of a Rice field yesterday. GWT worked decoys great and the rest we had to finesse to get over the decoys, but once they committed it was a done deal. Got a really nice pintail for the taxidermist.


----------



## flatsmaster (Jan 7, 2016)

Driving back south yesterday on 49 around Belzoni the sky was dark with geese headed north .... What a sight !!!!


----------



## mattech (Jan 10, 2016)

Any recent updates?


----------



## flatsmaster (Jan 11, 2016)

Mattech I'm pulling out in 3 hrs .... I'll update tomorrow .... My buddies that live out there got um pretty good yesterday !!!!


----------



## mattech (Jan 11, 2016)

Good luck, I'll be heading out Friday afternoon for 5 days. Sure hope this cold weather pushes them down.


----------



## flatsmaster (Jan 12, 2016)

Wasn't great but we scratched outa few


----------



## mattech (Jan 12, 2016)

Nice


----------



## mattuga (Jan 13, 2016)

We are headed to NW MS tomorrow for 2-3 days a little south of Tunica.  Anyone been hunting around there this week?  Hope we are hitting it just right.  Not sure if we will be in rice field pit or a blind somewhere else, depends on the birds.  Sat and Sun are looking nice.


----------



## flatsmaster (Jan 13, 2016)

I am about a 1 1/2 hr south of Tunica ... We hunted my slough yesterday and killed some early .... Hunted timber today and got them pretty good .... Did better duck hunting then the Tunica casino last night !!! Duck numbers aren't great ... We had fun and headed back to Fl now


----------



## florida boy (Jan 14, 2016)

I am on my 24th annual hunt in the delta and its the worst numbers i have ever seen . We killed a wigeon,2 greenheads,a speck and 10 snipe on private property today over a six hour period......seen about 10 ducks total.....


----------



## mattech (Jan 14, 2016)

Man, that's discouraging since I'll heading out tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## GarrettD (Jan 15, 2016)

Could you please keep me updated mattech headed out  the 21st. Thanks


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2016)

Out here now. Yesterday was pretty good, tody was extremely slow though.


----------



## buckhunter160 (Jan 20, 2016)

Im headed out tomorrow to hunt through the 25th. Anyone out there now? If so hows the hunting? Seems like this cold weather should push some birds down. Will keep y'all updated on how we do.


----------



## florida boy (Jan 21, 2016)

Got back yesterday.we had 4 huntersand hunted 7 days.72 ducks,4 geese,21 snipe. Tons of people and shy birds. The locals said they were killing them steadily right off the ms river


----------



## mattech (Jan 21, 2016)

Just got back last night. We did OK, 4 guys hunted fr 5 days. Here is our total.


----------



## flatsmaster (Jan 22, 2016)

Love those pintails Mattech .... We ran up for a quick 2 days again Tues/Wed and killed some and missed some ... But good times with friends .... my little black dogs favorite shade of green !!!!


----------



## mattech (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks flats, I'm having that pintail mounted. He looked really good.


----------



## awoods (Jan 23, 2016)

mattech said:


> Just got back last night. We did OK, 4 guys hunted fr 5 days. Here is our total.



Yall did good, I'm jealous! Were yall hunting public or private? I hunted public in late December / early jan and it was a bust. Some friends of mine went on a guided hunt on some rice fields and slayed them- a great mixed bag of mallards, pintails, and teal.


----------



## mattech (Jan 23, 2016)

It was all public. Alot of hard hunting that's for sure.


----------



## buckhunter160 (Jan 24, 2016)

Just got back this afternoon, scratched out a few on public land. Still had a good time with friends. Great hunt mattech and nice mixed bag, wish we could of done the same.


----------



## Uptonongood (Jan 25, 2016)

Well done on focusing on drakes!


----------



## HuntDawg (Jan 25, 2016)

Got back last night. Dog injured last trip, so we had to retrieve our own Ducks. Friday was a 2 man limit. Another buddy showed up for Saturday and we scratched out 12. Wind in the face at 18+mph. 31degrees. It was cold.
Sunday the fields were frozen. Busted ice, but the birds were not coming to the fields. Scratched out 1 Drake Pintail Sunday morning. Shot 1 shell.

Had a great time.


----------



## flatsmaster (Jan 25, 2016)

Pulling out around 11 for our last trip to Ms for this yr ... hunting Tues and Wed and if things are good stay and hunt Thurs AM ... Its almost over so get out and have fun and be safe and kill'um


----------

